# bootdiskette



## floppy (16 August 2007)

Guten Abend!
Ich habe da ein kleines Problem - und ihr hoffentlich eine Lösung 

Ich habe gedankenlos die Festplatte auf einem Notebook formatiert. Nun möchte ich da gerne Win 2000 installieren. Leider ist das CD-Rom-Laufwerk defekt und das Notebook hat nur noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk. Ich habe mir gedacht, ich könnte ein USB-CD-ROM-Laufwerk benutzen und von Diskette booten um von dem externen CDROM installieren zu können. 
Früher konnte man irgendwie ne´ Bootdiskette erstellen. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr wie und ob das mit 2000 oder XP funtkioniert und ob da USB-Treiber dabei sind?


----------



## Oberchefe (16 August 2007)

USB-Treiber helfen nicht, das ist erst mal Sache vom BIOS ob Booten von USB unterstützt wird. Das einfachste dürfte sein die Platte auszubauen und temporär über Adapter (Reichelt ATA 44-40A) an einem PC zu betreiben, da die Daten draufzukopieren (evtl. mit "sys" von Win9x bootfähig machen).


----------



## edison (16 August 2007)

DOS Treiber für USB CD Laufwerke gibbet net - schade.
Boote Dos und kopier Dir die Installationsdateien via LapLink auf die Platte zum Installieren.


----------



## iceman (17 August 2007)

floppy schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Ich habe da ein kleines Problem - und ihr hoffentlich eine Lösung
> 
> Ich habe gedankenlos die Festplatte auf einem Notebook formatiert. Nun möchte ich da gerne Win 2000 installieren. Leider ist das CD-Rom-Laufwerk defekt und ....




Versuch es doch mal mit einem neuen Laufwerk. Langfristig ist das eh die beste Lösung.

Gruß
iceman


----------



## Jens_Ohm (17 August 2007)

*hier gibts bootdisks aller Art*

Mir hat dieser Link mal Weitergeholfen. Sind ne Menge Boot-Disks von etlichen Betriebssystemen vorhanden. Aber ob USB unterstützt wird weiss ich net.
Schaus Dir einfach mal an.
http://oldfiles.org.uk/powerload/bootdisk.htm

gruß Jens


----------



## floppy (18 August 2007)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Mal schauen ob ich mein Problem damit lösen kann


----------

